
Does Chess Need to be Crowdsourced? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/04/does-chess-need-to-be-crowdsourced/
======
nanijoe
I don't think this will catch on...You just can't think of a game one move at
a time. This throws out the concept of strategy

